# Nail Polish Haul



## Vixxan (May 29, 2009)

China Glaze from top to bottom. Purchased from Trans Design, Inc.

   Row 1: Pink Voltage, Shocking Pink, Rich and Famous, It’s Poppin’, Make an Entrance, Sneaker Head, and Strawberry Fields

  Row 2: Agent Lavender, Grape Juice, Harmony, Joy, Purple Panic, Fly, and Pink Voltage

  Row 3: Blue Sparrow, Sky High Top, Watermelon Rind, Custom Kicks, Adore, Paper and Chasing, Entourage







China Glaze from top to bottom. Purchased from Trans Design, Inc.

   Row 1: Revolution. Japanese Koi,  Raspberry Festival, Sacred Heart, Laced Up, and Ghoulish Glow

  Row 2: Oh How   Street It Is, B-Girlz, Vertical Rush, Code Orange, and Emotion








Pure Ice from top to bottom. Purchased from Walmart.

   Row 1: Celestial, Strapless, Calypso, Frosted Calypso, Heart Breaker, Splash, Mint Dream, and A List

  Row 2: Jack Pot, Tease, Lilac Mist, Watermelon Ice, Gossip, Free Fall, Jamaica Me Crazy, and Rose Bud

  Row 3: Oh Baby, Super Star, Platinum, Feelin’ Hot, Jaguar, Fast Lane, Gold Mist, and Iced Copper







Pure Ice from top to bottom. Purchased from Walmart.

   Row 1: Taupe Drawer, New Lilac, Busted, No Means, No, Cheatin’, Spit Fire, Outrageous, and Nasty Girl

  Row 2: Splash, Dreamy, China Girl, Coral Reef, Stripe Tease, Peony, Strip Tease, and First Love

  Row 3: Iced Merlot, Rio, All Nighter, Vineyard, Crème Siren, Really Rio, Rumors, and Crimson







Pure Ice Purchased from Walmart.

   Wild Thing, First Time, Excuse Me, Silver Mercedes, Black Rage, Electric, Taupe Drawer, and Twinkle 








Sation from top to bottom. Purchased from Trans Design, Inc.

   Row 1: 24k Gold, 18k Gold, Bronze Frost, Gold Glitter, Fuzzy Navel, Golden Sparkle, and Golden Rose

  Row 2: Hot Sunrise, Wilely Red, Red sapphire, Cherry Flambeau, Scarlet Gold, Jasmine, and Golden Plum

  Row 3: Electric Blue, Suede Shoes, Violet Blue Purple Passion, Violet Flare, Violet Opal, and Violet Sapphire






Sation from top to bottom. Purchased from Trans Design, Inc.

   Row 1: Fairy Dust, Electrical Storm, Deluxe Crystal, Glass Slippers, French Rainbow, Cotton Candy, and Café Con Leche

  Row 2: Cimmaron, Glowing Garnet, Chocolate Frost, Ice Currant, Golden Wine, and Marion Red

  Row 3: Purple Hooter, Italian Wine, Blueberry Pink, Sweet Dreams, Hazelnut, and Violet Lace


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

Great colors!


----------



## JordanMayTwigs (May 29, 2009)

Damn that's a lot of polishes!!!


----------



## kittykit (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful colours! Love love love China Glaze!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 30, 2009)

Gorgeous colors!! I love China Glaze!! It makes me want to go to Sally's again soon and get more China Glaze.


----------



## Miz Pina (May 31, 2009)

What an awesome haul and such great variety! I love me some Heartbreaker... it does some amazing things layered over dark blue/navy polishes. I could stare at it all day. Those purple & blue Sations are pretty hot, too!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love your collection! 
I do my cousin, mother and granny's nails. If my polishes were on display like that...girl! that would be the end of days. lol


----------



## kariii (Jun 1, 2009)

That's more polishes than a nail salon.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2009)

Love them all! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 30, 2009)

Great haul, you picked out some great colors!


----------



## kelly2509t (Nov 30, 2009)

Nice haul! I'm slightly jealous...


----------



## Delta Cephei (Dec 1, 2009)

damn that's a lot of polish! love it!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 1, 2009)

great picks! i know this post is old but i hope you are enjoying them!


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 8, 2009)

wow! did you buy them all at the same time? you could open a salon with all that!


----------

